# Biete TP177B DP/PN Colour



## lorenz2512 (9 Februar 2010)

hallo,
bitte ein neuwertiges Touchpanel 6 Zoll Colour TP177B mit Ethernet und USB, MPI, Profibusschnittstelle an.
Preisvorstellung 350€, + Versand.


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Februar 2010)

hallo,
so zu den fragen: eine rechnung kann ich leider nicht ausstellen, dabei sind natürlich die 4 spanner und der spannungsversorgungsstecker.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2010)

Was  ist den nun mit dem Teilchen ??? Schon verkauft ?


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Februar 2010)

Ich tausche gegen ein 170B mono...


Gruß, 

dia


----------



## Norton (21 Februar 2010)

*Tp177b*

moin moin,

ist das TP noch zu haben? oder schon weg

grüsse
 Norton


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2010)

hallo,
ist verkauft.


----------

